# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key تحديثات :  GcProKey Update50[Motorola ADB enable,frp remove,MTK CDC Port imei repair &much more.

## mohamed73

*GcPro Total update count 50 release date 07-04-2017*  *GCPROGSMTOOL V1.0.0.0044 released.* *What's New:* *Added World first Motorola ADB* *Enable via FACTORY MODE all known android os tilldate..   Note:for steps read gcproupdatexx\helpfiles\Motorola_adb_enable_helpfi  le*  *Added World first HTC Sprint* *Alternative method for SPC/MSL read.*  *Added World first Samsung* *DRK Repair new method.   Note:Only work via UART at present.*  *Added Samsung imeicert* *write adb more better support for damaged NV phones.* *Supported Models* *SS305**SS310AP**SS315**SS333**SS335 etc* *Note:  Software will ask you to write other phone nv at run time.Once its  successful you can use imeicert write adb again to fix nv.*  *Added Unicode support* *for options for Chinese,Russian,turkish etc. Note: auto languages support is via windows LCID.. software will detect what windows default languages is.
   Note2: all translation can be handle with lang.xml near application  for add your own languages support please contact us via skype.*  *Added MTK IMEI Repair* *over CDC Port.(useful on vivo phones & other which can 
enable port without root.) Note: for vivo v5 please use *#558# to enable cdc port.
   Note2: We will add next days CDC port via bootrom in next coming updates.*  *Added External HWID* *loading methods plan and calculated via at terminal.*  *Improvements:* *IMEI Cert adb for many models.**IMEI Cert adb hw sec key will be always saved.**Samsung SPD msl reset.**Samsung SPD Unlock.**Samsung Exynos unlock on MSL reset.**HTC sprint unlock..*  *Key benefits for Motorola ADB Enable:* *You don't need to buy or use any motorola cracked or paid software.**You don't need to setup unknown software,dlls.**You can remove frp with GCPro no need any external tool.**Very easy & simple just 2 click.* *Strongly recommend to use latest version. NO PRO.
NO PACK.
NO EVERY YEAR FEE..
NO ACTIVATION.. 
Do you feel it ?
Do you feel it ?
Feel The Difference With GCPro.*  *Soon all copy paster will start there job.. again remember only GCPro you will always on top.*  *Download Links:*
link1= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link2= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link3= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link4= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link5= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link6= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     				__________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries

----------


## djawad84

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------

